# Autowind Bridge complete for 2824-1movement



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Autowind Bridge complete for 2824-1movement*


View Advert


Wanted Autowind Bridge complete for 2824-2 movement.

Anyone have one available if so how much would you ask for it?

Thank you




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£30.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

